# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Lycoperdon perlatum.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos os presento unas fotos realizadas como casi siempre en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla, esta vez es de unas setas encontradas en un agradable paseo por el campo.
El pedo de lobo, cuesco de lobo o bejín perlado (Lycoperdon perlatum) es un hongo del orden Agaricales.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

